# Netflix on Tivo Roamio not working UI-113



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

I have not been able to sign into Netflix since yesterday - I keep getting a ii-113 error.

I called Tivo and they were of no help. I cannot sign out of Netflix though the Tivo. Rebooting it was of no help.

Anyone know if there is a known issue?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

You might try unselecting Netflix from the Video Providers screen, exiting that screen, going right back into that screen and re-selecting Netflix as a provider.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

David Knowles said:


> I cannot sign out of Netflix though the Tivo. Rebooting it was of no help.


Somewhere in the settings screen the saved netflix info is in there and you can clear it out on the same screen. IDK that it will fix your issue though, but worth a try.


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

I have tried unselecting Netflix with no result.

I also don't have any Netflix in the settings window.

I called Netflix and they never heard of this error before on a Tivo. They are working with engineering and is supposed to call me back within 48 hours.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

David Knowles said:


> I also don't have any Netflix in the settings window.


settings >> account info >> netflix


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

Netflix called me back a couple of days ago.

Basically they said it's a problem with my home network. They could not explain why it works sometimes, but not others.

I did not have a selection for Netflix in the settings menu.

By the time they called me back, Netflix was working again - only took me a couple of tries and it would work.

Tonight, however, it would not work whatever I tried - I changed network cables, tried wireless, etc etc.

I rebooted the box and it started - to the welcome screen where I added my login information and it started right away.

I looked in the settings menu and there is a selection for Netflix.

I wonder if the issue is because my login information is getting messed up in the Tivo somehow and rebooting the box clears it.

Will have to call Tivo tomorrow


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

*Netflix will not launch, all I get is a V301 Error*



David Knowles said:


> I also don't have any Netflix in the settings window.


I received and set-up a replacement Roamio Pro today and Netflix will not launch, all I get is a V301 Error.

*I also do not have the Netflix Account Info in the settings menu.*
Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > _Netflix Account Info_ is missing

All other OTT sources launch and are able to login and use.

Any Ideas, before I call TiVo tomorrow?

Would "Sign out of all devices" on Netflix and attempt again do any good, I hate to do that though. I suppose not though since the TiVo does not have Netflix Account Info in the settings menu.


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

The problem seemed to have resolved itself (at least for now).

Try rebooting the Tivo. I did that and everything worked again.


----------



## misfitflt (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got a brand new Tivo Roamio. When I try to start Netflix, I get the V301 error on it. Netflix works fine on my Premiere. They are both connected wired on the same network. I even swapped positions to no avail. 

I am also not seeing Netflix as an option in the "settings >> account info >> Netflix" screen.

I would appreciate some help.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

I had a similar issue when I set up my Roamio with a current Netflix subscription. None of the obvious solutions worked. You need to have Netflix deactivate your account, terminate your Netflix subscription and activate a new subscription and account. The CSR even threw in a month's free service for all my trouble. That and the month free service when activating a new account gave me two months free. He also created a "clone" copy of my old account so I could use that to help remember all MY LIST selections. The "clone" is deactivated and only viewable for content. It will be deleted after a year. I hope this make sense.


----------



## 4x4jackson (Mar 16, 2014)

I had the same V301 error message with Netflix. I resolved the problem by going to settings and cable providers and deselected Netflix. I went out of settings and then back in and selected Netflix again and everything worked fine. Not sure if this will be a recurring problem or why it did it in the first place.


----------



## dgsg (Jul 21, 2009)

Same thing on my Roamio since 3/14. Multiple calls to support produce everything from; we know about this and we are working on it to "we don't know what is wrong". At least the last few calls were shorter as we did not have to go through the agents full script. Got to a lever 2 tech and still no satisfactory story. One of the level 2 techs intimated that a new Netfix app was nearing release and that was where the time was being spent and not on this existing problem. The mini in the bedroom gets Netflix or the wife would be hunting the little guy down to cut has antennas off and castrate him!

3/21 4:22PM PDT Just got off the phone with tech support again. This time; it is a known issue and there should be a fix in the next week or so. Really? On the 14th I was told it would be fixed the next day!

Isn't technology wonderful?


----------

